
Dave Rubin Interviews Peter Thiel (2018) - spking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h10kXgTdhNU
======
FreedomToCreate
I really enjoyed Dave and his interviews back than. Even gave money to help
his new show and wore a Rubin Report shirt around so if people asked I could
point them his way. With time though I feel the his show has turned from a
long form interview with people across different spectrums, to more center-
right with guests who help channel a certain point of view.

~~~
bynkman
I'm in the same boat. I discovered his channel about this time. Liked some of
the in depth interviews. But then it quickly went weirdly political.

------
supercanuck
Larry King has such little regard for Dave Rubin, he took a private call while
being live streamed:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/daverubin/comments/ez6rxi/larry_kin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/daverubin/comments/ez6rxi/larry_king_thinks_so_little_of_rubes_show_that_he/)

~~~
asguy
That says more about Larry King than Dave Rubin.

~~~
supercanuck
No it doesn’t

------
cairo_x
Anyone know where Peter Thiel's virus bunker is so we can concrete up the
entrances?

~~~
BeyondLimits99
I believe it's in New Zealand. Saw an article on Reddit the other day

~~~
cairo_x
Sweet. Border's been shut down, but contacts within the Ovis aries antifacist
underground have already informed me that measures have been put in place.
Before it's safe for him to come out he will be entombed in a giant mound of
sheep shit, which they assure me is electromagnetically impermeable and should
stop him calling for help.

